# Anyone remember Captain Peacock



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

I have asked this question before and NO it has nothing to do with "are you being served" !!
I am looking for anyone who remembers him in his seagoing days on behalf of his son.
He went deep sea possibly on Palm Boats when he was 16 and finished his days with Fred Everard at 65 in 1976, although all Everards records were lost in a fire.
Anyone who has any recollection or memorys of him would all be welcome to his son.
Thank you in anticipation


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

*Captain Peacock*

Hello Nairda 59.
Yes, I remember Capt. Peacock, I never sailed with the gentleman but remember him as the proud long serving master of Everards' 'Sincerity', a spruce and well run 850 dwt. cargo vessel. The 'Sincerity' was built in 1936 and broken up in 1968, she always looked a picture. If I remember correctly, Capt. Peacock was respected as a fair man, it all seems such a long time ago now and my memory has faded a little, I wish I could tell you more.
Bruce.(Thumb)


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Many thanks for that Bruce I will pass it on to his son


----------

